# Pearland *******???I could not believe



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

my eyes. Saturday evening I was taking the boat back to storage and I passed a trailer house not very far from my neighbor hood and I looked and this guy had made his own mud bogging track/strip in his front yard. So close to the house that when the trucks would go through it, it would spray mud all over the front of the trailer house. This track was approx 40 yards long and about 25 ft from the house. I actually had to pull the truck over and witness this, there they were mud bogging in the front yard on a Sat afternoon, and I am sure there was a beer or two being drank. Whoever you are, thanks for the laugh, and good luck fixin that yard up.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

"Hold my beer and watch this"..... that's how it got started, I bet my pay check on it.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

went by today and they were in the process of pulling a small truck of some kind out of it. This pit they got is deep. they went to some trouble to make it.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I want one of thoese


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

******* boys and their toys ... that's hilarious.  

Right on, Derek.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

where in pearland, im over by strickland


----------



## EarlyBronco (Nov 9, 2005)

Blue Water Ho said:


> I want one of thoese


Me Too! It'll take some convincing the POA police though....LOL


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

Bailey and McLean, right on the corner. You cant miss it. I need to take pictures and show the city/county what I am looking at, maybe they will lower my property taxes.LOL


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

im gonna swing by there tommorow see if my wife knows any of them. she knows everybody down here.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Hell yeah....


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

woohoo..." my Dad's a tv repair man...He's got an awsome set of tools....I can fix it."


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

You have got to get pictures! That's the kind of pictures that ******* e-mails are made of. You could be famous


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

just swung by and snapped a couple of pics. thats sum funny stuff.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Teksyn said:


> woohoo..." my Dad's a tv repair man...He's got an awsome set of tools....I can fix it."


Spicoli!!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Gotta love the "Leaving Pearland City limits" sign!

"You in the country now son. We do things a little different out here!"


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Owners or renters? What's your guess?


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Pearland *******:*

Boy...you gotta send this to Jeff Foxworthy, could he get some serious milage out of this or what!!! I can hear it now..."you might be a ******* if"....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Good thing that tree is there, it won't be long before a winch it hooked to it!


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Suddenly, my neighbor here doesnt seem quite so bad.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

That is too funny! I can think of a time in my long ago past when I may have lived at an abode with something like that in the front yard. 

Youth, beer and horsepower at it's finest.

"What do you mean I ain't getting my security deposit back?"


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It hasen't rained there in a long time, you think that he has got a septic tank leak??


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i didn't smell anything when i was over that way, but like they say where theres a will theres a way, if it aint the septic they must've left their water hose on all week, the ruts are a foot+ deep.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I need to take my buggy over there and show them a real mudslinger!!


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like their style.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Thats frea**ng Insane 
Got to love the mud on the house LMAO h:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Thats what im talkin bout!!!!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

i had one of those last wiinter but I filled it in with a driveway. If I had more property i would have a mud pit set up for sure.


----------



## MudBeWithYa (Jan 29, 2006)

*Alrighty*

I was told somthing was goin on here about my howse. I coudlnt beleve it until I read this myself now. Yall need to furst reelize the sityouation. Our septic got backed up I have 4 daughters 1 son and two girlfrends in the house with me. Thats lots of water going out side. Myslef and frends had a buddy get his car stuck one day so pulling him out it started the first part of the rutting. We figured what the heck so I got in my truck and tore up about 100 foot piece of the yard through it. Let me tell you all the yard was soggy and it was muddy. Now my frends come over and we do it all the time. Yes I am in prosess of getting the septic fixed but that dont meen we cant have fun ? For now that is it. I think some of you need to play in the mud and not talk bad about others. The house can wash itself in the mother natur rain. Here is a picture of the starting spot from the drivers view. Its good and I invite yall to come try.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Glad to see you here Mud. I don't think the guys meant any harm, it is just unusual to see for sure.

Take care,
Tim


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

this is going to be so hard to beat come April 1st.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Greetings*

Glad to have you with us here Mud. Preciate the invite, but i don't think that i have anything that would compete, all my stuff is 2 wheel drive. But again thanks for the invite.

take care stay safe and may GOD BLESS
Fought Fires - Saved Lives-- Been There - Done That - Got the TEE Shirt
Now just fishing and cleaning reels.


----------



## MudBeWithYa (Jan 29, 2006)

Ya if I not there go ahead and try it. You get stuck I pull you out when I get home. If I am there Ill even let you try with my truck. It is a hogger for shore 35 mud terrains and 6 inch lift. Hard part is keeping the kids out from playing in the mud. It is not clean mud. Billy


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Omg*

It just keeps getting better.


----------



## MudBeWithYa (Jan 29, 2006)

Ya it will be getting better. This rain made it even better than before. I also put muny down on new truck for one girlfriend. 1993 bronco 4x4 with only 91 thowsand miles for $1300. She is reely reely happy and I going to put a lift on it to. Yall come by and check it out. Maybe if you each bring a steak by or something we can fire up the greel. Billy


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Show us some pics of your happy girlfriend and bronco once done.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*



> I also put muny down on new truck for one girlfriend


What do the other ones think? lol dont leave them out either. HeHeHe

Who says we grow up with time. lol It aint clean mud! LMAO!

Z


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*One more...*

One day got turned around going to Riverside on the San Jac River (Channelview) and ended up on some back roads. My sweetie nearly fell out of the truck laughing. There was a trailer house (single wide)up in the air, on about the tallest stilts I have ever seen. It had to be 14-16' up in the air!! With two ole rusty trucks parked under it.

We swore we were gonna go back and get pics, but never did! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> There was a trailer house (single wide)up in the air, on about the tallest stilts I have ever seen. It had to be 14-16' up in the air!!


Not as tall but you can see something similar driving a boat way up river on the San Bernard. LOL


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Mud you are to funny. 2 girlfriends living with you? How do you do it? I would love to have that mud track next to my house for a month just to send my HOA over the edge.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Now this is just plum funny, "It ain't clean mud".


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

boat said:


> Mud you are to funny. 2 girlfriends living with you? How do you do it? I would love to have that mud track next to my house for a month just to send my HOA over the edge.


Hey mudbut
Is that 1 girl friend per tooth?


----------



## MudBeWithYa (Jan 29, 2006)

You a marshall and talk that way to me you never met? I would hate to speed in front of you. I tell you what. Come over and take that badge off and we see who has the most teeth mr marshall.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> There was a trailer house (single wide)up in the air, on about the tallest stilts I have ever seen. It had to be 14-16' up in the air!! With two ole rusty trucks parked under it.


there's at least on of those in Crystal Beach too.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MudBeWithYa said:


> You a marshall and talk that way to me you never met? I would hate to speed in front of you. I tell you what. Come over and take that badge off and we see who has the most teeth mr marshall.


ooops busted! HAHaaahhaaaaaa

"the marshall" is not a cop, he plays one on TV though!


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

This is one of the funniest threads I have seen in a while.


----------



## MudBeWithYa (Jan 29, 2006)

All you laugh all you want. I wonder why a marshall would be here. Hes not reel is what I figured out later. I was finally able to get picture of the new bronco. Go pick it up thursday way out west of here. Looks like it may need more work than I andtisipatted but I am makanicallee inclined enough to get er done.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

This is some funny *****!!!!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

ok, who is the imposter? this "mud" can't be "reel"


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Don't let em gitcha down Muddy. Yer the first newbie I seen that successfully posted a pic on ther first try!!!LOL


----------



## MudBeWithYa (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks you. I dang sure aint no impostor. I am reel and ginyouine person that is being made into something else here. Just for grins I do catch fish money boat. This was last week.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Can I come play?


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Mud noboby is trying to make anything out of you here. You just came along and got everybody to finnally laugh at the same time. For that I say Thank You. You are a breath of fresh air. Well maybe not the air from that pit. Anyway welcome aboard and just have some thick skin. It's alot more fun that way.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

we want to see your *girlfriends*


MudBeWithYa said:


> Thanks you. I dang sure aint no impostor. I am reel and ginyouine person that is being made into something else here. Just for grins I do catch fish money boat. This was last week.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Sixtoe said:


> we want to see your *girlfriends*


Gives a new meaning to "mud wrestling"


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

This is just Kleen fun..Welcome Mud..I havent laughed so hard in a long time..Well I did get a good 1 off the broke back mountain guide service...
Enjoy your self..Its all good..your just funnier than some of the rest of the guys.
Oxx..


----------



## MudBeWithYa (Jan 29, 2006)

I know you want to see the girls as others have asked. They said they dont mind beeing on the internet. Here they are.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*I hope that mud on them girls isn't from the front yard.*

Welcome to the board Mud. I will be right over with my toy (pic)...LOL

I was once youthful and full of P#@ & vinigar. Would have spent a few nights in the Pearland jail if it wasn't for my Mothers employment there.

I had a neighbor across thet street from me when we lived in Alvin that raced dirt track. He had about ten acres and turned into his personal practice track.

It was quite interesting watching him run around in circles for hours on end.

It's all the individuals here that keep this board interesting and real. And the fact we can laugh at ourselves and not get offended.

Keep posting I really enjoyed this one.
Larry


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

ROTFLMAO. I have a feeling Mudbewithya is not the actual resident of the fore mentioned property. I drive by there daily and have seen the residents. I have never seen a girl that even remotely looked like those two, and I would say the oldest person I have seen over there is like 25. Not 36 like the bio says. Anyway thanks for posting the pics, now all can enjoy the mud bogging track.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

hers the test; post a pic of those same two kissing and that can prove you are "legit"


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Sixtoe said:


> hers the test; post a pic of those same two kissing and that can prove you are "legit"


uh, no. sorry.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

**** Mud (Billy)... you said you got 5 kids and two girlfriends living with you. Give us some more detail. Is the one on the left the breeder and the one on the right the dater, or vis-versa? Fill us in on the family situation. ROTFLMAO


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Show us a pic of the whole family in the pit by the house, I might want to drive down and play too. I have never plkayed in the mud in Pearland.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

sorry but I am with sixtoe on that one.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*I'm wait'n*

:rotfl:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yep me two. Considering the yard is full of black gumbo and the girls are covered in Red mud. I really wonder who MudBeWithYa is? Whoever it is, He does derserve some credit for the humerous thread.



Argo said:


> sorry but I am with sixtoe on that one.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

At least the girls have one or two smarts, they stayed out of the septic mud.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Skiff Driver said:


> Yep me two. Considering the yard is full of black gumbo and the girls are covered in Red mud. I really wonder who MudBeWithYa is? Whoever it is, He does derserve some credit for the humerous thread.


I noticed that too! does that mean we watch too much CSI?

I don't know who mudbut is but he's funnier than &%*#!:spineyes:


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

I went to help but.............


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

its getting worse!!!!!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i'm sure a moderator could tell us. unless of course it's a moderator...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

The Marshall said:


> I don't know who mudbut is but he's funnier than &%*#!:spineyes:


Take a wild guess. LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it's not a moderator.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

If we guess who will you tell?


----------



## MudBeWithYa (Jan 29, 2006)

I say all you wrong and makes me sad no won trusted me. I am reel I tell you. I am reel! time to go sumwhere else that will axsept me for who I am.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Water spout?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Infamous J?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

No suh!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Fishin Chick?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Dumas !?


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Take a wild guess. LOL


Does it have anything to do with "mudsharks" or is mudbut notorious for mudsharks..that may clue us in!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*Lmao*



kdubya said:


> Dumas !?[/QUOTE
> 
> :rotfl:


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You guys are funny. I have no idea who it is. I can guarantee you it is not me BUT I am guessing it is someone with vast experience with the lifestyle depicted. LMAO.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> You guys are funny. I have no idea who it is. I can guarantee you it is not me BUT I am guessing it is someone with vast experience with the lifestyle depicted. LMAO.


 And you really expect us to believe its not you?:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::rotfl:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Bobby?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

If he was still around I'd have guessed JettyJumper on the spelling alone. :biggrin:


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*Too funny!*

Great thread! LMAO



MudBeWithYa said:


> You a marshall and talk that way to me you never met? I would hate to speed in front of you. I tell you what. Come over and take that badge off and we see who has the most teeth mr marshall.


From the words of Roy D Mercer..." well just how bigga fella are you".

rg


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

With such excellent spelling and grammar I would have to guess they are originally from Galena Park.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

hint????????


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not me this time LOL LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

It's at times like this that I think, "WWSSS?" (What Would Seargent Schultz Say) :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

B4B guessed me? LOL I'd never do such a thing.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

I bet it's Melon.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

mont


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I took a picture of him before he took off to the rooster fights..............


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Pat P.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Will forward your pics to the Mayor of Vidor, am thinking you will be a honorary resident even with no washing machine in your yrd. They mite contact you to verify authinticity, surley you have a pic of John Wayne in your living room. WW


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Profish00 I found the chicken


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

cclayton01 said:


> Pat P.


Yep...Pat P. I would bet 2 dozen live croaker and a quarter pound of possum jerky on it..........


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

The mud in his home town Carthage is red. Could be................


----------



## MudBeWithYa (Jan 29, 2006)

ok one person guessed right.  it was fun but yall are just to smart. LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok Who?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, I want to know too!!! LOL


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i think acutally 2 got it right if you include the gp reference...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

not from GP, but a much nicer area of town


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Well who was it? lol


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

MBWY rules lol


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Well who was it? lol


I thought it was you all this time.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

MrG said:


> I thought it was you all this time.


Na! I would hold a how shallow will boat run in this.lol


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

After see'n this post..I built a Mud bog track @ My place...
Talk about a Hoot...The Flyboys aint too happy with me :dance: 
My Dodge aint ever looked better cover'd in Mud..lol

Oxx..


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

shanegair said:


> Can I come play?


OMG now that is just 2 funny. Hope there isn't anything in the back. LOL


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

Ok i have just read this whole thread....If there are anymore post please come out with a name who did it...and first and foremost....NO ONE SAY THE WORD MUD WHOLE AGAIN....HIS YARD IS FULL OF *****


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Dang Melon, you had to dig far to pull this one out. lol!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

bountyhunter said:


> "Hold my beer and watch this".....


A ******** famous last words!!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Melon said:


> Well who was it? lol


Why in the world did you bring this back Charles ???????

Are you just wanting to go camping ?????

lol


----------

